
Tesla mega-battery in Australia activated - bainsfather
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-42190358
======
ZeroGravitas
One of the intersting wrinkles is that apparently a big part of the high cost
of power in Australia is gaming of the system by the gas plants to raise the
price.

Apparently part of the appeal of this battery system is to curtail that abuse.
There's been some regulatory change about moving to 5 minutes settlement
period that's also supposed to help.

[http://reneweconomy.com.au/finkels-frustration-everyone-
else...](http://reneweconomy.com.au/finkels-frustration-everyone-else-
strategy-not-australia-53929/)

